# Official Game Thread:	Charlotte @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / C-SET / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Official Game Thread: Charlotte @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / C-SET / NBALP*

<center> *'Cats on the Horns* 








*VS*









*Charlotte Bobcats (8-30) (1-17 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (21-19) (14-9 at home) 









United Center, Thursday January 27th, 2005
Charlotte @ Chicago 7:30pm	WGN / C-SET / NBALP*





































*Syracuse-6'3-HART <> Missouri-6'6-RUSH <> Alabama-6'7-WALLACE <> Connecticut-6'10-OKAFOR <> Olimpija Ljubljana-7'1-BREZEC*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

against boston 
brevin knight was on the injured list, but i guess he'll be back.
+bogans is likely to return to the starting lineup in exchange for rush.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

while we are the best with 9-1 in last 10 games....the cats are the worst with 1-9. i hope they dont get back with a win over us....

fact to know....
Charlotte (8-30) (1-17 on road)
ppg: 93.39 
oppg: 99.65 
fg%: 0.427
ofg%:0.464


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

94











76


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The way we are playing I don't think I can be a Bulls fan and think there is even a small chance we loose this game.

Chicago 100
Charlotte 85

We are better at every position except the 4 (okafor vs Tyson), but even thats close.

This one might be personal for Duhon, who played college ball close to charlotte. During the draft when Bernie Bickerstaff was asked whether they were interested in Duhon with their 2nd RDP because he was one of the best available players and a local fan favorite. Bickerstaff responded by saying (this is not word for word but close)

NO, CHRIS DUHON IS A JOURNEYMEN IN THIS LEAGUE AT BEST.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Okafor vs. Gordon, alright!

Charlotte usually has a tendancy to play teams close. They obviously have a terrible road record and are playing their worst basketball of the year, but beware of the trap game. So far the Bulls have responded well in trap games, so I expect them to win.

Bulls 94
Bobcats 88


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

96








84


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

88










80


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this represents our beloved, but I don't follow. What is the picture?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

bump so no one else make an official game thread

Bulls 103
Bobcats 80


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

BenDengGo, I think Hart will start for the Bobcats. Knight still injured.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Any updates on Eddy's condition? Did he practice today?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Outstanding LegoHat!!! My hat is off to you for the most obscure visual reference to the Bull ever:yes: 

The above picture is of a character from the HBO mini-series Band of Brothers. His nick name was Bull. And he was called that all series long:rotf:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> BenDengGo, I think Hart will start for the Bobcats. Knight still injured.


i'll wait it up till mybulls mail comes.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hustle</b>!
> 
> 
> NO, CHRIS DUHON IS A JOURNEYMEN IN THIS LEAGUE AT BEST.


That's pretty funny, especially if you consider the source. If there was ever a "journeyman" coach or front office-type it would be Bernie Bickerstaff. Pretty arrogant attitude for a guy who has been as successful as Bernie has been over the years.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls 

102


Cats

88


I had some pretty good visuals setup but they aren't working. Even more obscure than the Band of Brothers pic.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 99

Bobcats 84

Eddy with 24


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I have a feeling they'll put Okafor on Curry...seems like a better matchup for the Bobcats than having Brezec try to body up on Eddy. That could pose problems for Eddy as well...Okafor's tough, and almost as big as Eddy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

78










95


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know about you guys, but the bobcats kinda scare me, they play hard and are in a lot of close games. But still the bulls should win this one 100- 96.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Hopefully this isn't one of those let-down games that happen every now and then. With the 'Cats away record, we SHOULD win this easily, but we'll just have too see how it unfolds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well we're the odd team out tonight for national audience but at least they'll have to see the highlights and updates.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls should win this.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Bulls fan living in Charlotte.....

This will be the first Bulls game I miss this season due to the screwed up TV deal Bob Johnson signed with Time Wanner. No Bobcats games on DTV...even if you have League pass. Hopefully DTV will show the WGN broadcast, but I doubt it. I've seen the Bobcats play maybe 2 times this year..but follow them being a local guy.

Don't be fooled by the recent loosing streak. This team will play hard...The Bulls can't be over confident in this one....Gerald Wallace and Okafur play big and hard....

I feel funny about this one, but I've gotta go with the Bulls as always..

Bulls 97
Bobcats 93

Go Bulls...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn local WGN, not gonna see this one.
We should win this, they have one win on the road.

Bulls - 101
Bobcats - 93

Hinrich - 23 points, 11 assists


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls 82










Cats 78


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls should have duhon and Nocioni on the rookie squad.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy with two!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich with good shot, bobcats shooting hot .


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeee for duhon


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls 6 for 6...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good drive by luol deng...15x 8 bulls


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xantos</b>!
> Bulls fan living in Charlotte.....
> 
> This will be the first Bulls game I miss this season due to the screwed up TV deal Bob Johnson signed with Time Wanner. No Bobcats games on DTV...even if you have League pass. Hopefully DTV will show the WGN broadcast, but I doubt it. I've seen the Bobcats play maybe 2 times this year..but follow them being a local guy.
> ...


I actually talked to Ed Tapscott about this, and he said he is working on getting this changed. You are right about the Bobcats. They will play hard and they will take good shots on offense. Their problem is that they have a hard time getting teams to take shots outside their comfort zone. Teams get a lot of good shots against the Bobcats. This could be a pretty high scoring game, even if the pace is not that high.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeee for denggggggg


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng is on fire.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls shooting very good...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dunk for curry bulls by 8


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

drive by deng good plus foul.
ft good bulls 11


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

goordon drew the foul


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

detroit hammering indiana by 15 in the third with 2:15 left


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bobcats findig their way to get to the line.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

And Tinsley laying an egg.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good floater by nocioni..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice feed from hinrich to big o at the end. Bulls by 8.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Very nice first quarter 29-21 bulls. Bulls shooting 60% fromt he field. They also have twelve baskets eleven assists.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It would be cool if our entire team grew mustaches.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

This is a very pleasurable game to watch. Two young teams that play like teams, that make lots of good decisions and put forth effort on both ends of the court. And I get to listen to the Bobcats announcers who with the Knicks announcers are, IMHO, the best anouncers in the league.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> detroit hammering indiana by 15 in the third with 2:15 left


No pun intended. :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben heating up!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Omg, if gordon could have finished that...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> This is a very pleasurable game to watch. Two young teams that play like teams, that make lots of good decisions and put forth effort on both ends of the court. And I get to listen to the Bobcats announcers who with the Knicks announcers are, IMHO, the best anouncers in the league.


This is the first Bobcats game I've watched, but you are correct that their announcers are top-notch.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

What do you guys think of Jason Hart? He shows up in my stuff as a very good PG.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the first Bobcats game I've watched, but you are correct that their announcers are top-notch.


What channel is this on?

Please don't give me a number....like WGN, ESPN, ESPN 2, etc.

Thanks


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by nocioni..


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> It would be cool if our entire team grew mustaches.


****ing right!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> What do you guys think of Jason Hart? He shows up in my stuff as a very good PG.


Speaking of your stuff, have you compiled data for this season? If so, would you mind sharing it? I find it fascinating.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> What channel is this on?
> ...



WGN, but not the Superstation.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I am watching it on CSET here in Greensboro, NC. But I had to pay extra over and above League Pass to get CSET. It is blacked out on League Pass.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> nice move by nocioni..


:rock:


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Speaking of your stuff, have you compiled data for this season? If so, would you mind sharing it? I find it fascinating.


Roland Beech at 82games.com is supposed to get me data sometime soon. I imagine an update will follow at 82games sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Dan, the Bulls announcers were commenting on how Jason Hart is leading the lead in assist/turnover ratio. They said the Charlotte announcers don't feel that Hart is a true point guard?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Dan, the Bulls announcers were commenting on how Jason Hart is leading the lead in assist/turnover ratio. They said the Charlotte announcers don't feel that Hart is a true point guard?


Well, he is not Brevin Knight who is the definition of a pass-first point guard. And Hart did play some SG this season. But I think Jason Hart is much more of a PG than SG.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good run by pike..


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> Well, he is not Brevin Knight who is the definition of a pass-first point guard. And Hart did play some SG this season. But I think Jason Hart is much more of a PG than SG.


I agree. I like his game, nice player.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> good run by pike..


Watching pike run reminds me of a retarded penguin. Anyone else think that?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls slow down the rythm.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

rush with another three. bulls by 6 in the half.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> What channel is this on?
> ...


It's on Channel 502.










Just kidding, I have NBA League Pass.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Who are the defensive wizzes guarding Rush and Hart?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Who are the defensive wizzes guarding Rush and Hart?


Pike got ****in manhandled by Rush


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Stephen Jackson just threw the worst pass I've ever seen. There was nobody with 10+ feet. I think he thought the referee was on his team- the ref had to jump out of the way.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich needs to guard Rush the whole game. He killed him in college.

Jason Hart = hugely underrated.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I understand that Noc came in and played great ball in the second quarter...but didn't it seem weird to anyone that Luol didn't play until the final 30 seconds of the second quarter after a dazzling first quarter??

He looked annoyed on the bench. 

I guess that's what he gets for trying to create a layup from nothing right before he got pulled...and you know what, I'm okay with that. Before long, you'll hear me clamoring for Skiles to win coach of the year. 

Winning does strange things...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

In Sporting News' midseason report, they have Skiles #2 behind McMillan for Coach of the Year.

Reasoning? It's a lot to do with the players, the tradition, and the circumstances. I guess anyone who gets the Bulls over .500 is looking at top 5 Coach of the Year


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man the Bobcats are a pain in the ***. Every time the Bulls started to pull ahead, they came right back.  

Rush and Hart are torching us which really says it all.  Hopefully we can put 'em to bed in the 2nd.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> good run by pike..


but he's got to play defense


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

slow start!!!! we need a spark!!


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> I understand that Noc came in and played great ball in the second quarter...but didn't it seem weird to anyone that Luol didn't play until the final 30 seconds of the second quarter after a dazzling first quarter??



Yeah I thought it was weird. 

Deng and Noc are versatile enough to be on the floor together. 

PLay the hot hands Costanza.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> I understand that Noc came in and played great ball in the second quarter...but didn't it seem weird to anyone that Luol didn't play until the final 30 seconds of the second quarter after a dazzling first quarter??
> 
> He looked annoyed on the bench.
> ...


Good point. 

Here's a question: How long can Nocioni and Deng co-exist? 

We'll need to trade one or the other eventually. They're both pure small forwards that can't really guard other positions effectively. Chemistry can't last forever; Nocioni came to the states to play big minutes on a winning team and hopefully makes some money. I don't think either will be happy coming off the bench. 

I think this deserves its own thread at some point.

edit: Don't get me wrong, they can both play spot minutes at PF, but it's not an optimum use of their skills.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm they are baking those shots !!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammmmmm kareen rush!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich needs to ****in stop dribbling around and taking shots and give it to Eddy inside.... everything is ****in perimeter.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

question is why is kirk in there when he is shooting so bad??? If that was ben or deng, they'd be gone long ago.

Rush is torching us.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

19 for rush with 6:28 left in the third. His last five field goals have been threes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

guard karrem rush!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Get Hinrich the **** out of there and put in Gordon... 

He is 2-11.... and he isn't guarding Rush well either..... 

I love Hinrich, but he just ain't bringin it tonight.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

we are playing bad ball right now. It looks like we are playing with no energy.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich with cold hands tonight,


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

So how many more times is Kirk going to help off Rush and leave him wide open for three's?


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Skiles can't be happy right now. 

Head are gonna roll if they don't pick up the intensity.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

is it me or do we seem sluggish tonight?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> question is why is kirk in there when he is shooting so bad??? If that was ben or deng, they'd be gone long ago.
> 
> Rush is torching us.


Exactly, talk about a double standard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich's pretty bad tonight. On both ends. Can't hit jack and then getting abused by Kareem on D. Our D has got to improve if we don't wanna be embarassed tonight.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Kirk is single-handedly losing me a category in fantasy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pike 

At least he's doing better then KIRK.

We're back up 1.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

This is the second game in a row where it seems like the opposition can just hit everything they throw up. Is it bad defense, or just two games in a row where the other team is on fire? Good news is that even with them shooting .500 we're leading....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice run by duhon!!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> This is the second game in a row where it seems like the opposition can just hit everything they throw up. Is it bad defense, or just two games in a row where the other team is on fire? Good news is that even with them shooting .500 we're leading....


I'm not sure either. It's definitely disappointing. 

I think we mght be taking them lightly.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

way to go duhon!

these "i can't taste my beer" commercials really crack me up


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

curry is looking pretty bad out there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk is having a bad game. Thank God Nocioni and Deng are not. 

Rush looks good!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

pike is keeping us in this game


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by pike!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> This is the second game in a row where it seems like the opposition can just hit everything they throw up. Is it bad defense, or just two games in a row where the other team is on fire? Good news is that even with them shooting .500 we're leading....


Unlike the Nuggets game, i would chalk this up as great shooting by the Bobcats. We aren't really giving up any open shots(apart from KH leaving Rush open a few times). They're just HOT and have definitely proven to score in this league.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

pike is keeping us in this game. Damn you Eddy!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHAT THE **** SKILES!!!

PUT TYSON IN!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Where is mr Deng? Is he injured?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Pike is now leading us in scoring. Sad.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are not playing intense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's hoping Skiles hasn't put in Ben in yet so he could be fresh for the 4th qtr. Ben looked great in the 2nd qtr on both ends of the court. Yet for some reason he hasn't seen the floor for more then 15 mins. now.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Unlike the Nuggets game, i would chalk this up as great shooting by the Bobcats. We aren't really giving up any open shots(apart from KH leaving Rush open a few times). They're just HOT and have definitely proven to score in this league.


Agreed, I don't expect 30% and 32% 3-point shooters Wallace and Hart to keep drilling them the entire game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't understand this.

Deng and Gordon did nothing wrong and Skiles has them sitting on the bench all quarter.

I just don't ****in understand him


PARGO IS IN INSTEAD OF GORDON!!!

WTF!!! That fake behind the back pass by Gordon in the 2nd quarter must have really pissed off Skiles....


**** YOU SKILES!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Pargo instead of Gordon? Whats going on!!!


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

PARGO.


Chalk up a W.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

And 1 for nocioni, he is so pumped.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

skiles can go **** himself, hes sending his message and costing us the game. im sure with a little pep talk gordon would understand,


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice drive by nocioni plus a foul!!!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

With Hart out and Steve Smith not being out there, this is a lineup that the Bulls can take advantage of. And they are.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

we need to step it up for the 4th.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben better play in this 4th qtr. I can only hope his behind the back fake and missed layup in the 2nd qtr didn't p*ss our coach off.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

will we be able to hold them down under 100 tonight?

Are the guys losing focus?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Rush and Hart might cool down, but Steve Smith can get hot for key fourth quarter minutes. The Bulls need to make sure he does not get going.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon has played 7 mins, and he has done nothing wrong to deserve to sit on the bench.

Hinrich is playing like Garbage... he is 2-11... and he isn't holding it on D.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I wish people would quit whining about who's playing.

It's an expansion team, the 3rd worst team in the league. This is the kind of game where you can give Pike big minutes, give Pargo some minutes, give Deng and Gordon some rest.

It's a long season, and we have 12 men on the *team*, they *all* need minutes. It only matters what happens in the 4th quarter, and that's when Chandler and Gordon will rule.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what happened to luol?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Why does Skiles play so many different players? I mean do we seriously need Pargo when we have Ben? And Deng was hot in the 1st Q and Skiles has pretty much benched him since. Does anyone else think this odd?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Rush and Hart might cool down, but Steve Smith can get hot for key fourth quarter minutes. The Bulls need to make sure he does not get going.


Good point, Smith scares me in the 4th more than anyone else on their roster.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

This rotation is perplexing. Think Skiles is proving some point, or might he just be giving some guys a lighter night in a game that we should win? I hate to say it, but this seems to be another game where we play to the competition. Plenty of comments about how sluggish we are, but that doesn't appear to explain Deng and Gordon on the pine, since they appeared to be playing with energy? 

Maybe he's just trying to give the bench some blow?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nocioni = Our MVP


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeee by nocioniiiii


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> I wish people would quit whining about who's playing.
> 
> It's an expansion team, the 3rd worst team in the league. This is the kind of game where you can give Pike big minutes, give Pargo some minutes, give Deng and Gordon some rest.
> ...


You don't put pargo in when the game is so close.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by nocioni!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Pargo
Pike
Noc
Othella
Tyson

Terrible offensive lineup. 


Noc is playing like a madman and I'm loving it. Unbelievable circus shot with the left hand.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> I wish people would quit whining about who's playing.
> 
> It's an expansion team, the 3rd worst team in the league. This is the kind of game where you can give Pike big minutes, give Pargo some minutes, give Deng and Gordon some rest.
> ...


Forgive me for forgetting that Nocioni has been pretty dad gum clutch in the 4th quarter as well the last few games.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Statement game by Nocioni? Skiles sitting Deng to give Noc a chance to throw an FU to the rookie selection committee?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It is the Noce and Pike show! :laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

He is punishing them because they havebeen playing like crap. 


> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> This rotation is perplexing. Think Skiles is proving some point, or might he just be giving some guys a lighter night in a game that we should win? I hate to say it, but this seems to be another game where we play to the competition. Plenty of comments about how sluggish we are, but that doesn't appear to explain Deng and Gordon on the pine, since they appeared to be playing with energy?
> 
> Maybe he's just trying to give the bench some blow?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two by pike


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I don't know... that fake behind the back pass is sort of bad. It shows that we don't respect the other team. I do wish that Skiles had more than one method of teaching a lesson. I'm sure a short talk would work just as well. 

I still don't know what Luol did.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hmm.. Nocioni is looking good tonight. This is what happen when you don't include him in the Rookie roster.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

This really isn't the Bulls not playing hard. The Bobcats are playing very well. Now Kapono is getting hot, which is more normal than Hart and Wallace getting hot.

The Bobcats are getting good, but not great shots. But they are hitting them.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, some unexpected contributions tonight in pike and nocioni. I will take whatever we can get at this point.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> He is punishing them because they havebeen playing like crap.


Umm....which game are u talking abt? Ben and Deng looked pretty good in their limited mins. ON the court. I think this is another one of Skiles' stupid 'message' games.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Statement game by Nocioni? Skiles sitting Deng to give Noc a chance to throw an FU to the rookie selection committee?


Put a chip on Nocioni's shoulder and a curious creature evolves.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by chandler!!!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm....which game are u talking abt? Ben and Deng looked pretty good in their limited mins. ON the court. I think this is another nef of Skiles' stupid 'message' games.


I agree. I found nothing wrong with either players performance in the game. Deng was on a pace for a career game and Ben also made some big shots. Perplexing...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Basketball is like religion. Many attend but few understand. 

-Scott Skiles


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

box out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Pargo has played pretty well. He has been tough on defense and made plays on offense.

And with that Pargo hits his third (out of three) jumpers.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Adrian Griffin instead of DENG!!?

WTF!!

Skiles is trying to win with the worst lineup possible

Pargo
Pike
Griffin
Harrington
Chandler

Against any other team, this lineup wouldn't work.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pargo heating up!!!!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Pargo shooting like last year.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I knew Pargo could play. He was great in his limited games with us last season.

I still hate what Skiles' has done with our starters tonight though.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

pargo again!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't put pargo in when the game is so close.


Yeah, you're right... NOT!

Pargo is only 4-4 so far, what the hell is he doing on the floor?

FIRE SKILES NOW!!!

And while we're at it, FIRE PAXSON NOW for acquiring Pargo!!!

:no:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> Skiles is trying to win with the worst lineup possible
> 
> Pargo
> Pike
> ...


thats for sure...


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

It looks like SKiles is gonna let the srubs duke it out with them Bobcats. 

I can't blame him, except in Deng's case who was outstanding. 

Everyone else was lethargic.

And now Pargo is playing like a phool.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

OF on Bobcats. We're playing better now


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right... NOT!
> ...


Please tell me, would you rather have an all or nothing player in pargo or gordon or hinrich out there? I think i know what 99.7% of people will say.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Last time Skiles benched Ben for this long, Ben came out and scored 31 points the next game. Skiles knows what he's doing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich and Eddy Curry are the only ones who deserved to be benched right now.

Curry was having trouble with Charlotte's double team and he has 5 TOs.... 

and we all know how Hinrich played tonight....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone who is watching, what is the demeanor of the bench? Are they cheering, or looking dejected for sitting out? That could tell a lot about what's happening....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

skiles trying to send a message to deng.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

With the re-emergence of Pargo does Gordon become tradable?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Let's at least applaud Skiles for being consistent. Kirk is being benched, too. 

It's also *amazing* that we're winning with this lineup.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, the "worst possible lineup ever" if taking it right to them right now. But, of course, everyone is smarter than Skiles and he should be fired. Ugh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Last time Skiles benched Ben for this long, Ben came out and scored 31 points the next game. Skiles knows what he's doing.


But question is, Y is he benching Ben??? He looked very solid on BOTH ends of the court in the 2nd qtr. And since then......NO ACTION.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Bulls are expanding the lead.

Why would you take the lineup that is expanding the lineup out?

Leave 'em out there/


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Please tell me, would you rather have an all or nothing player in pargo or gordon or hinrich out there? I think i know what 99.7% of people will say.


Remind me never to have a serious discussion with you.

The guy has come in and played lights out and you're complaining? :sigh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Please tell me, would you rather have an all or nothing player in pargo or gordon or hinrich out there? I think i know what 99.7% of people will say.


Considering we have a huge game against Boston on Saturday, I'm not sure benching Kirk, Ben and Luol for rest/motivation purposes is such a bad thing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move big o two plus a foul.
maybe skiles is resting our guys!!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

I think that the message is clear: If you don't play D, you don't play.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

AD wasnt playing that great either.


> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hinrich and Eddy Curry are the only ones who deserved to be benched right now.
> 
> Curry was having trouble with Charlotte's double team and he has 5 TOs....
> ...


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Anyone who is watching, what is the demeanor of the bench? Are they cheering, or looking dejected for sitting out? That could tell a lot about what's happening....


Everyone on the bench is standing up, and remianing so.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hinrich and Eddy Curry are the only ones who deserved to be benched right now.
> 
> Curry was having trouble with Charlotte's double team and he has 5 TOs....
> ...


Why does curry refuse to pass out of double teams?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Anyone who is watching, what is the demeanor of the bench? Are they cheering, or looking dejected for sitting out? That could tell a lot about what's happening....


They're cheering. Deng is the first one up to congratulate the players when they come to the bench. Gordon also gets up to congratulate players.... they don't seem dejected or anything...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Unsung heroes: Pike, Nocioni, Pargo.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Were looking good now fellas. Up by 14.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Pargo going mach 2 with his hair on fire.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls third string killing the bobcats.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm amazed that this lineup is actually producing. I guess Skiles is rewarding the guys who always sit on the bench.....

but honestly, this lineup would not work with any other team except for maybe Atlanta.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Here is what I don't get:

All the complaining about the lineup we are using now. Sure, Deng and Gordon probably shouldn't have been out so long. But we are EXPANDING the lead with the current lineup on the floor. Why wouldn't you leave them out there.

Secondly, there is a reason you are watching the game and Skiles is coaching. Learn that. Understand that. Get over it. He might know a thing or two we don't.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nocioni is 7-8. 2-2 on 3's.

Pike is 6-8. 2-4 on 3's.

Pargo is 5-6. 0-1 on 3's.

Did it ever occur to some of you that maybe these guys *deserve* to be in there?

Yeah, Skiles is sending a message- if you play well, you get to play, no matter if you are the 12th man on the roster.

What is so hard to understand about that? :upset: 

And since he's put in the "scrub" line-up, we're up to a 14 point lead, geniuses.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> They're cheering. Deng is the first one up to congratulate the players when they come to the bench. Gordon also gets up to congratulate players.... they don't seem dejected or anything...


So it appears there is no problem. Wouldn't be surprised at all if Skiles warned them this might happen ahead of time. "Let's get 'em in Boston on Saturday, fellas". Though it doesn't seem like Skiles to overlook the Bobcat.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice too see the third string guys steping up!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

everybody score tonight except griffin.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo 

A super clutch performance!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pargo on fire!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

99-87 Bulls.
Cue the traditional crowd excited by the potential of receiving $2 worth of crappy fast food.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

hehehe.....

I don't know which is less sporting, *A* a behind the back pass or *B* kicking the stuffing out of another team's starters with 7-12 off the bench.

Do you think Skiles has petitioned the refs to let him play Reiner yet?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Let me get this right. Our first string guys who are getting some extra rest on the bench get up and high five the second and third stringers who have increased the lead. And some of you want to fire Skiles, trash our second and third stringers? I guess thats why Skiles coaches and wins and those of you who are ontological whiners don't.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> So it appears there is no problem. Wouldn't be surprised at all if Skiles warned them this might happen ahead of time. "Let's get 'em in Boston on Saturday, fellas". Though it doesn't seem like Skiles to overlook the Bobcat.


I don't think we have to worry about anyone on this roster complaining about PT. The guys like that- Rose, ERob, Jamal et al- well, as Pip put it, "Pax got rid of the trash".


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Pargo sealing the deal


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pargooooooo two plus foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

And now we're over 100 pts too - FIRE SKILES FOR SURE, RIGHT.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

And the string of holding opponents under 100 is extended to 1!!!


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

WE WON 101-93!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


spongyfungy will u upload teh game for us to download?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pargo, Pike, and Noch were huge.....


I guess I hope the starters come out and show up against Boston. 

I think teams should watch tonights game to see how to stop Eddy Curry. Charlotte would repeatedly come to double team Eddy once he received the ball and Eddy would either turn it over or try to score over two defenders far away from the basket. I hope tonight was just a bad game by Curry, and his court awareness will be there vs. Boston. I also hope Hinrich shows up vs Boston. 

I feel bad for Gordon, he talked all that smack (jokingly) to Omeka.... and he only played 7 minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

buuls bench did great!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Damn local WGN, not gonna see this one.
> We should win this, they have one win on the road.
> 
> ...


****in a right, check that out.
Ignore that predicted line from Hinrich though...
:uhoh:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

How about that! We won. Our starters got some needed rest and our backups played great and cemented the win. All in all a pretty darn good result.

And yet some on this board are still screaming for Skiles head. Amazing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Isn't this fun? We keep on keepin on! 

Playoff atmosphere on Saturday. Big game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Pargo has played pretty well. He has been tough on defense and made plays on offense.
> 
> And with that Pargo hits his third (out of three) jumpers.



EXTEND PAXSON!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*

The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! 

*


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

And the "Funniest pic of the game" goes to...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Wynn the quote below is hilarious

"Their coach looks like an angry little man." 
-- anonymous bar patron, about Scott Skiles


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> *
> 
> The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!!
> ...



are u retarded? :laugh: 

they are callled the BULLS not bull.....so the BULLS WIN not the bull wins


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, I think Ben actually *needs* the experiences. He really hasn't been playing many minutes at all.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Our starters got extra rest, plus Boston is playing against Phoenix tomorrow. I like it.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> And the "Funniest pic of the game" goes to...



:laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> Hey Wynn the quote below is hilarious
> 
> "Their coach looks like an angry little man."
> -- anonymous bar patron, about Scott Skiles


* BealeFarange!* posted it after catching a game at a bar in Lincoln Park. Thought it captured Skiles rather poetically myself!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Amen, Chapu!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Huh who would have thunk it? 3rd stringers beating the snot out of the Bobcats best. I'm not calling for Skiles' head but I'm still disappointed how he handled Deng and the rest. But I guess as long as they're not worried/angry about it, I shouldn't be either I suppose.

Good win and an important one ahead of the big clash with Boston on Saturday.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nwasquad</b>!
> 
> are u retarded? :laugh:
> 
> they are callled the BULLS not bull.....so the BULLS WIN not the bull wins


Again I get the lesson in proper English usage by a poster who can neither punctuate nor spell! This is becoming quite a post-game tradition! I'll look forward to seeing you after the Celtic gets smashed on Saturday!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Again I get the lesson in proper English usage by a poster who can neither punctuate nor spell! This is becoming quite a post-game tradition! I'll look forward to seeing you after the Celtic gets smashed on Saturday!


:laugh: 

Epic battle of Bull vs. Bobcat and...
The Bobcat just didn't have it tonight. 

Celtic is afraid!


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Again I get the lesson in proper English usage by a poster who can neither punctuate nor spell! This is becoming quite a post-game tradition! I'll look forward to seeing you after the Celtic gets smashed on Saturday!


u bet....ur @ss is mine boy


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


ehh no offense yours isnt funny.....and it makes sense to say "the bobcats didnt have it tonight" and "the bobcat didnt have it tonight" so u ruined it......

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Oh.......... 

...and the Celtic SHOULD be sore afraid. Especially since it is without Al Jefferson, whose 17 points were the difference in our last meeting!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can spell punk-chew-eight. Or is it punk--chew-ate?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I can spell punk-chew-eight. Or is it punk--chew-ate?


pUNKchoo-8 -- (adj) -- too B ahn tyme

Don't worry, *trueblue!*, English is not the primary language of EVERY poster on this board, so not everyone should be expected to be able to spell the tough ones!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I'm befuddled. 

I would have been so mad after this game last year...even if we HAD won, I still would have found some ridiculous way to be mad at Skiles for benching Gordon/Deng and even Hinrich/Curry. 

Hinrich and Curry were garbage tonight but they've proven that they're consistently good. In a close game vs. elite competition, you let your marquee players play out of slumps or you find a way to rotate your bench in such that they're allowed to find their touch while others are producing. 

I don't see one reason why Luol Deng was benched other than for rest reasons (and to allow Chapu to flip the bird to the assistant coaches of the league...) I also don't think Gordon's gorgeous fake pass thing was a bad play or disrespectfu...only thing he should have done differently there was finish harder so as to draw the foul. 

However, I'm not angry about the lineup that finished the game in the slightest. For as much as I used to think Skiles was an "angry little man" (just like a certain anonymous bar patron  ), he clearly is doing something right with this team if Curry and Deng and Gordon were hopping up and down and celebrating Pargo's moment in the spotlight. He's clearly doing something right if Pargo can come off the floor and joke audibly that he "has been here all year"--and draw a smile from everyone while saying it. He's clearly doing something right if the bench comes in and plays that hard, that unselfishly, for that long against a deceptively competitive team. 

This was a great game by Scott Skiles, one that rejuvinates our bench and lights a fire under the starters. This is a game the players will joke about on the team bus and a game that will soften the blow of any injury we inevitably sustain at some point in the future. We can now believe in our bench and the bench can now believe in themselves. 

The ONLY worry I had was if Deng would be upset as he deserved an honest chance at enjoying a career game. As he did not at all appear to be upset, I can do nothing but smile and say "Great game." 

Now let's hope Kirk and Eddy are as rejuvinated as I'm thinking they'll be for Boston...!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Huh who would have thunk it? 3rd stringers beating the snot out of the Bobcats best. I'm not calling for Skiles' head but I'm still disappointed how he handled Deng and the rest. But I guess as long as they're not worried/angry about it, I shouldn't be either I suppose.
> 
> Good win and an important one ahead of the big clash with Boston on Saturday.


how could you possibly be disapointed? this is a TEAM. not 5 starters and scrubs.

thers no superstar treatment here, and no superstars.
This is coaching 101. Utilizing your entire roster for the benefit of everybody

and none got singled out for mailing it in...the whole starting unit sat. Beautifully done


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I'm amazed that this lineup is actually producing. I guess Skiles is rewarding the guys who always sit on the bench.....
> 
> but honestly, this lineup would not work with any other team except for maybe Atlanta.


that's why he did it against the Bobcats. I was pleasantly surprised to see this 2nd team on the court. whatever reason Skiles had (sorry I didn't listen to the postgame) for putting this lineup out there, it helps our bench's morale and the starters to catch a breather and for them to cheer this this team on was just excellent.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nwasquad</b>!
> 
> 
> ehh no offense yours isnt funny.....and it makes sense to say "the bobcats didnt have it tonight" and "the bobcat didnt have it tonight" so u ruined it......
> ...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I have to ask again....

How demoralizing is it to have your head handed to you by 7-12 off the bench. That's got to sting.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> pUNKchoo-8 -- (adj) -- too B ahn tyme
> ...



Idiot.

You got the wrong definition.

The word you are thinking of is punctual.

******* Bull fan! F!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> I'm befuddled.
> 
> I would have been so mad after this game last year...even if we HAD won, I still would have found some ridiculous way to be mad at Skiles for benching Gordon/Deng and even Hinrich/Curry.
> ...


Nice post. 

Don't worry about Deng. The Bulls are a team of players, not players that make up a team, if you follow my drift. The team is united. All know their roles and also know if they don't have it on a particular night, someone else will.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> ...


[email protected] ME!!!! [email protected] ME!!!!

*Wynn!* is an IDIOT who makes STOOPID definitions!!!

*
FIRE PAX!!!

FIRE SKILES!!!

DISBAND THE TEAM!!!*


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice post.
> ...


Thanks...yeah, this team is definitely more than a sum of its parts, to be cliche. 

I wish more of the daytime posters (and some of the now scarce vets) posted on this board at night...sigh.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> [email protected] ME!!!! [email protected] ME!!!!
> ...


YOU ARE FIRED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry, double post.

But while I'm at it, 


GO PATRIOTS!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Bulls are turning into the Patriots.

We are a team, it doesn't matter who does what, as long as it gets done and we win.

We win with defense, because you're going to have off nights shooting the ball, but defense is always there.

You play the right way or you don't play, our coach has complete confidence in each and every guy on the roster from 1-12.

In the last 10 games, 9 of them wins by the way, *six different players have led the Bulls in scoring*.

I've been a Patriots fan for almost 30 years, just like the Bulls, and I'm seeing a lot of similarities between the Pats since we stole Belichick from the Jets and the Bulls since Pax and Skiles took over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KC on ESPN radio 1000

alright well Skiles just said that the starters didn't have it tonight but the bench carried us.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> KC on ESPN radio 1000
> 
> alright well Skiles just said that the starters didn't have it tonight but the bench carried us.


Well, I guess you have to give him credit for being able to point out the blatantly obvious. :yes:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I feel bad for Gordon, he talked all that smack (jokingly) to Omeka.... and he only played 7 minutes.


It's not worth losing sleep over, they were roomates in college. I don't think Gordon has any intense desire to outperform Okafor, make him look like a chump, or steal any of the limelight from him. Omeka was always seen with at least one of three things in college: a basketball, books, or Gordon.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> "It was a total team effort for them. I think they played 12 *or 13* guys and they all played well."


-- Jason Kapono, after being drubbed by the Bull reserves


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I think the starters are just getting tried. 5th game in 7th night and 6th game in 9 nights. I think we will see more of this as we get into the dog days of march where the starters are just flat the veteran subs come in rested in kick some butt. A game like tonight tells me this team can grit out some tough wins with depth.

david


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

63 bench points!!

2nd 5 playing more minutes then starters.


----------

